
Aeroprakt-8e – maiden flight of the first electric airplane in Ukraine [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlrVbdWRcdg
======
app4soft
9 month ago there was first ground test of _Aeroprakt-8e_.[0]

This month _Aeroprakt-8e_ (r/n UR-PAPQ) officially registered in Ukraine.

More details & photos on conversion _Aeroprakt-8_ (build in 1987) to
_Aeroprakt-8e_ from _Yuri Yakovlev_ (aircraft designer & founder of
_«AEROPRAKT»_ company[1]) could be found in related forum thread.[2]

There is interview with _Yuri Yakovlev_ about original _Aeroprakt-8_ (
_Aeroprakt A-8 Quikie_ inspired by _Rutan Quickie_ ) recorded in 2017.[3]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5AH1AcGrNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5AH1AcGrNM)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeroprakt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeroprakt)

[2]
[http://forum.privat.aero/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1783](http://forum.privat.aero/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1783)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en4AlHJbku0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en4AlHJbku0)

